# Hard feed



## Summer26 (Sep 11, 2018)

What's the best mix of hard feed to give a 14.3 h cob in light work


----------



## ApolloStorm (May 21, 2012)

Nothing, or a low calorie balancer with a tiny handful of an oat straw chaff if you must give something. Cobs do not need feeding for condition ( generally speaking) and will live happily off hay and grass if in light work.


----------



## Libby58 (Nov 17, 2019)

I agree with nothing my cob has no hard feed needs to lose weight!


----------

